# New pics



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

New Rims








Interior








Front








side


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

new front end right?
nice, nice


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

im diggin the CF brows and grill


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Should get some side skirts....Love the grill and brows..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

lookin good as usual jay


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> Should get some side skirts....Love the grill and brows..


Yes I need some skirts


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Looking good Jay!! One thing though...cut the shifter


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice wheels.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Lookin' good Jay. :thumbup:


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> Yes I need some skirts


YEA... i need some too.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

hot, love the rims


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

looks good as usual jay, love the new rims. you shud paint em black or gunmetal and leave the polished lip, theyd look so pimp. :thumbup:


----------



## SERfanatic (May 1, 2002)

What brand are the wheels? Looking good!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

SERfanatic said:


> What brand are the wheels? Looking good!


pinnacle


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Very nice, how the show go


----------

